# Twemlow - April 2013



## PaulPowers (Apr 20, 2013)

I was driving past on the way back from sitting on the M6 for half an hour in traffic and decided to head in the Twemlow Fuel depot to stretch my legs.

There are signs that the fences have been repaired since my last visit and there hasn't been any more vandalism besides the spray on the sheds.

After a quick look online there is talk of turning the site into a sewage treatment works 



> Former Petroleum Storage Depot
> comprising six semi-submerged storage tanks with associated workshops and offices plus hardstandings.
> The site is situated in the village of Twemlow Green, Cheshire, bounded to the northwest by a railway line, and residential development to the south.
> The site comprises six semi-submerged fuel tanks with offices, workshops and extensive areas of concrete hardstanding. There are access points to two local roads.





































And a video 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qhfygSC7Zk[/ame]​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

Love that 3rd shot. Interesting place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting site,great dvd thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)

Number 4 shot is a winner mate!


----------

